# iMac G4



## Anthony.1605 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors voilà j'ai un petit problème avec mon iMac G4. Je l'ai laissé en veille quelque temps (Genre 1 mois) et aujourd'hui lorsque j'ai cliqué pour sortir de la veille rien ne se passe. Je décide d'éteindre et de rallumer (avec le bouton derrière). Et là, écran noir, juste le rétro éclairage de l'écran. Pas de Bip, pas de "musique" de démarrage. Le ventilo tourne, le DD "gratte", et le lecteur CD s'ouvre et se referme, et détecte bien le CD (je l'entends tourner), la LED et le rétro éclairage de l'écran s'allume.

Cela pourrait être quoi ? RAM morte ? Carte Mère morte ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anthony.1605 (11 Juillet 2011)

Je UP la discussion


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2011)

Tu es face à un écran noir ? Ou un écran gris ou bleu ?


----------



## Anthony.1605 (13 Juillet 2011)

Face à un écran noir


----------



## daffyb (13 Juillet 2011)

essaye un reset PMU/SMC


----------



## Anthony.1605 (18 Juillet 2011)

Comment fait on et en quoi ca consiste svp
Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?source...466a86c28e7859&biw=1135&bih=372&pf=p&pdl=3000


----------



## Anthony.1605 (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé et maintenant il y a du son (quand je lève ou monte le son j'entends le petit bruit) mais aucun son de démarrage ni d'image 
C'est un problème bizarre


----------



## Anthony.1605 (22 Septembre 2011)

Je UP la discussion


----------



## didgar (23 Septembre 2011)

Salut !

Puisque le lecteur optique s'ouvre/referme, as-tu tenté de démarrer sur un cd/dvd d'install ? Je n'y crois pas trop mais bon ...

Sinon, essaye de démarrer sur l'open firmware ( pomme+alt+O+F ) [ c'est un O pas un zéro ], tu devrais arriver sur un écran gris avec tout un tas de conneries affichées dont "release keys" je crois ... et là tu lâches !

Une fois que tu as la main, tu tapes :

reset-nvram [ touche enter ]
reset-all [ touche enter ]
set-defaults [ touche enter et la machine va redémarrer toute seule ]

Avec un peu de bol, c'est reparti 

Nota : en mode open firmware le clavier est en qwerty donc pour un "a", il faut taper un "q", pour le "-" soit tu tapes un "moins" sur le pavé numérique soit une ")", et pour le "m" il faut taper une ",".

A+

Didier


----------



## Anthony.1605 (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,
L'écran gris de l'open firmware ne s'affiche pas ...


----------



## Anthony.1605 (3 Octobre 2011)

Vous pensez que la carte mère est à changer ?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Octobre 2011)

Oui surement, ne jamais laisser un ordi en veille aussi longtemps, et pas seulement pour la consommation d'énergie mais ça détruit les condensateurs (de plus les condensateur étant de type CMS, leur durée de vie est plus courte)


----------

